
A Rare Journey into the Cheyenne Mountain Complex - jgrahamc
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/rare-journey-cheyenne-mountain-complex-super-bunker-can-survive-anything/
======
chmaynard
The article was just getting interesting when it ended abruptly. I was hoping
for some information about the technology in use there. I heard a rumor that
the station is still using DEC VAX minicomputers.

